# Planning for basic 2.1 system



## shijilt (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't want to shake my room with loud sound , I wish I can , but can't ....

As my F&D A520 2.1 speaker died (it was loud but I am not a fan on boomy bass  I need deep bass ) I need an alternative ..
For music + gaming 
Only for PC
Wall mount not required
No need for remote / BT/ SD/ USB
A sub is must
My options are 
SBS A355 - Rs: 2000-2500
Or 
F&D A111 ( with or without remote) - Rs : 1600
F&D seems to have protection on the sub.

Is there any other better alternative ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2016)

Logitech Z313 2.1 multimedia Speaker System -2,870.

Link:Logitech Z313 2.1 multimedia Speaker System: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## shijilt (Jan 11, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Logitech Z313 2.1 multimedia Speaker System -2,870.
> 
> Link:Logitech Z313 2.1 multimedia Speaker System: Amazon.in: Electronics


It's better ?
I think it doesn't have bass control !!
It's the costly one too .. Comparing with my other two choices ....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2016)

shijilt said:


> It's better ?
> I think it doesn't have bass control !!
> It's the costly one too .. Comparing with my other two choices ....



Locally it comes around for 1.8k
I am using it since 2 years and its very good.


----------



## aakaash (Mar 11, 2016)

Altec Lansing VS2621- tried and tested for 6 years and still going strong


----------



## AudioGeek (Jun 11, 2016)

Mate, go for F&D again.

A521 is superb. Very reliable, it has earthing point in its circuit + 4 inch satellites = awesome soundstage.


----------

